# NTs: do you like sudoku?



## Cesspool (Aug 8, 2014)

I do but I don't play it often, I have other things to do, and if I have time to play a mind game, I usually go with a good game of chess.


----------



## starscream430 (Jan 14, 2014)

I find it frustrating...


----------



## dwelfusius (Feb 16, 2015)

now I play blendoku  much more fun


----------



## Kueru (Feb 25, 2014)

used to play it a lot as a kid but guess i just don't have the time for that anymore


----------



## ahem (Apr 21, 2015)

I play it sometimes when I don't want to think or read on my way home from work, but then I get bored after about 10-15 minutes because it's just the same old thing


----------



## Littleleicesterfox (Mar 9, 2015)

I enjoy it, I normally play the killer variety now though.


----------



## cotti (Aug 24, 2014)

Sorry i am not an NT, but i love it and do it everyday


----------



## aliceinbrc (Sep 10, 2012)

I go through phases where I do 2-3 sudokus a day and then I'll abandon it entirely for six months. I do the same with crosswords and Words With Friends.


----------



## NoShxtSherlock (May 31, 2015)

Yes, I love puzzles like sudoku. I play sudoku on the bus on the way to and from college. There's no better way of killing time when you don't have internet access, than shoving your earphones in and typing numbers in to squares on my iPod.


----------



## dracula (Apr 5, 2015)

Umm, sort of? If someone forces me to do one (has happened) I always think that it's amazing and that I will definitely start doing them on my own.

So far this has never happened.


----------



## TimeWillTell (Jan 14, 2015)

I never really liked it. I don't play it. I d rather play strategy games


----------



## dwelfusius (Feb 16, 2015)

WikiRevolution said:


> I never really liked it. I don't play it. I d rather play strategy games


Think Transport Tycoon or Total War?


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm not an NT but I absolutely in love with it. I can't leave it until I solve it - that is if I'm bored and if I have nothing to do. This would keep me occupied.


----------



## SiFan (Mar 10, 2015)

Helvetica said:


> *NTs: do you like sudoku?*


Not an NT; but, sure. One thing is that, once you get in some practice, you don't want to bother with any puzzle showing more than 25-26 starting numbers ("Level 5" for the newspaper puzzles). Except when getting started, easy puzzles are a waste of time.


----------



## TimeWillTell (Jan 14, 2015)

dwelfusius said:


> Think Transport Tycoon or Total War?


More Starcraft & Starcraft II, Chess, Mafia. But kind of yeah.


----------



## dwelfusius (Feb 16, 2015)

WikiRevolution said:


> More Starcraft & Starcraft II, Chess, Mafia. But kind of yeah.


Aww SC was a bit too frantic for me xD Unless I'm mistaken.SC is RTS yes ? I don't mind RTS but more lower scale than,Dragon Commander,Red Alert,AoE  Looking for some good small to mid sized PC-TBS, know any?

Have you played commando's?


----------



## TimeWillTell (Jan 14, 2015)

dwelfusius said:


> Aww SC was a bit too frantic for me xD Unless I'm mistaken.SC is RTS yes ? I don't mind RTS but more lower scale than,Dragon Commander,Red Alert,AoE  Looking for some good small to mid sized PC-TBS, know any?
> 
> Have you played commando's?


Tbh, I played so much SC that I wasn't even interested in other games. I have so many thousands games in SC & SC II  It s ridiculous 

I played a bit red alert 2 and Dune 2000. But nowhere near the amount of time that I invested in the SC series


----------



## dwelfusius (Feb 16, 2015)

WikiRevolution said:


> Tbh, I played so much SC that I wasn't even interested in other games. I have so many thousands games in SC & SC II  It s ridiculous
> 
> I played a bit red alert 2 and Dune 2000. But nowhere near the amount of time that I invested in the SC series


I must admit I like them..I just suck at them xD which makes me like them less.Also, I have the feeling they are not very good for my blood pressure


----------



## TimeWillTell (Jan 14, 2015)

dwelfusius said:


> I must admit I like them..I just suck at them xD which makes me like them less.Also, I have the feeling they are not very good for my blood pressure


Idk if that s bloodpressure, but yeah I like the feeling it gives. I think it's adrenaline but not sure


----------



## dwelfusius (Feb 16, 2015)

I prefer to get my adrenaline from my job like a normal person,THANK you very much.:kitteh:


----------



## TimeWillTell (Jan 14, 2015)

dwelfusius said:


> View attachment 336714
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer to get my adrenaline from my job like a normal person,THANK you very much.:kitteh:


Wow, really appreciate the reference to a normal person from the adrenalin standpoint. It makes tons of sense! Kudos

This is why now, I m founding my company and decided to go all in entrepreneur with my INTJ brother. 

YaY I am advancing towards the path of NORMALITY! Cheers mates


----------



## dwelfusius (Feb 16, 2015)

Huzaah!  You're welcome

And let's be honest, adrenaline is the fuel for P types.We wouldn't get much done without it I think ^^
I sure wouldn't.


----------



## TimeWillTell (Jan 14, 2015)

dwelfusius said:


> Huzaah!  You're welcome
> 
> And let's be honest, adrenaline is the fuel for P types.We wouldn't get much done without it I think ^^
> I sure wouldn't.


I scored 70% P
I guess it has its drawbacks


----------



## 1yesman9 (Jul 10, 2014)

looks like we have to purge 15 people.


----------



## TimeWillTell (Jan 14, 2015)

1yesman9 said:


> looks like we have to purge 15 people.


looks like 41 people really know how to have fun!


----------



## TimeIsExpensive (Dec 22, 2014)

Not a fan of the traditional game either, but I definitely enjoy the more complex and unconventional types of sudoku when I have the time.


----------



## Littleleicesterfox (Mar 9, 2015)

dwelfusius said:


> Think Transport Tycoon or Total War?


Transport Tycoon; I lost chunks of my 20's to that game


----------



## dwelfusius (Feb 16, 2015)

you can get it for free now  open ttd


----------



## Littleleicesterfox (Mar 9, 2015)

dwelfusius said:


> you can get it for free now  open ttd


Indeed! TT is possibly the best free thing out there. I keep an old laptop running xp and play things like Theme Hospital, Cultures, Settlers 3 and Beach Life as well  I love those micro-management games. Hmm I must check if Black and White will run on said laptop.


----------



## selena87 (Aug 15, 2014)

Littleleicesterfox said:


> Indeed! TT is possibly the best free thing out there. I keep an old laptop running xp and play things like Theme Hospital, Cultures, Settlers 3 and Beach Life as well  I love those micro-management games. Hmm I must check if Black and White will run on said laptop.


Thanks!!! They sound really fun, I will check these games out


----------



## Littleleicesterfox (Mar 9, 2015)

Hold the front page - Black & White 2 is only on the Macbook app store! Bye peeps


----------



## Littleleicesterfox (Mar 9, 2015)

selena87 said:


> Thanks!!! They sound really fun, I will check these games out


They really are awesome. Theme Hospital is one of the best rated games pretty much ever and rightly so, it is desperately engaging (addictive).


----------



## selena87 (Aug 15, 2014)

Littleleicesterfox said:


> They really are awesome. Theme Hospital is one of the best rated games pretty much ever and rightly so, it is desperately engaging (addictive).


I love Theme Hospital too, it's so addictive, spent several months last year on it. Never played the others you mentioned though XD


----------



## Littleleicesterfox (Mar 9, 2015)

selena87 said:


> I love Theme Hospital too, it's so addictive, spent several months last year on it. Never played the others you mentioned though XD


Ah if you are american I will explain that most of them are european - cultures is scandinavian, settlers is german and beach life is british but if you can get hold of them via downloads they really are worth playing. Settlers 3 is available as an iPad app on the app store now and is worth a go.


----------



## dwelfusius (Feb 16, 2015)

Littleleicesterfox said:


> Indeed! TT is possibly the best free thing out there. I keep an old laptop running xp and play things like Theme Hospital, Cultures, Settlers 3 and Beach Life as well  I love those micro-management games. Hmm I must check if Black and White will run on said laptop.


Have you played Gazillionaire?


----------



## dwelfusius (Feb 16, 2015)

Littleleicesterfox said:


> Ah if you are american I will explain that most of them are european - cultures is scandinavian, settlers is german and beach life is british but if you can get hold of them via downloads they really are worth playing. Settlers 3 is available as an iPad app on the app store now and is worth a go.


Didn't know that.. Loved rollercoaster tycoon  or hotel tycoon 
or stronghold =)


----------



## Littleleicesterfox (Mar 9, 2015)

dwelfusius said:


> Have you played Gazillionaire?


No but I will try and find it 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ToeMahSick (Jun 2, 2015)

I enjoy it, but I certainly take my time with it. By no means quick at solving them, because I like to be certain I dont mess it up early on only to get to the end and it be wrong. Playing the game forces me to live inside my head a bit, which is always nice.


----------



## hubbins (Nov 24, 2014)

i always wanted to like sudoku but i have a really hard time differentiating between numbers so i could never get the hang of it. i'm sure i would like otherwise.


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

Never got into it. I prefer word games.


----------

